# purple walnut



## davduckman2010 (Jun 3, 2014)

don't know if this is normal or not but the black walnut root ball I just cut was purple inside kinda cool looking 





View attachment 52501

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2014)

That is a normal thing, it will darken and turn brown as it oxidizes from the air hitting it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 3, 2014)

Aww Greg, you had to spoil it. I was about to offer duckman top dollar x10 for some of that purple stuff. No, No Dave, not now.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 3, 2014)

another one

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 3, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Aww Greg, you had to spoil it. I was about to offer duckman top dollar x10 for some of that purple stuff. No, No Dave, not now.
> 
> Ray


don't worry I got some purple spray paint just for ya ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2014)

I had some Cuban Mahogany that had purple like that in the crotch area. It didn't stay that way after finishing.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice looking stuff no mater what the color.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 3, 2014)

Dang, Duck! You got some crazy looking trees that you've been milling lately. That Walnut you've been posting is wild!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

